# [ODMP] Gilbert Police Department, Arizona ~ April 30, 2006



## Guest (Apr 30, 2006)

A Police Officer I with the Gilbert Police Department was killed in the line of duty on April 30, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18298*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Police Officer I Rob Targosz 
*Gilbert Police Department
Arizona*
End of Watch: Sunday, April 30, 2006

Biographical Info
*Age:* 37
*Tour of Duty:* 12 years
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Motorcycle accident
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, April 29, 2006
*Weapon Used*: Automobile; Alcohol involved
*Suspect Info:* In Custody

Officer Rob Targosz died from injuries received the day before in a motorcycle accident.

Officer Targosz was on his department motorcycle when he was hit by a vehicle that had run a red light at the intersection of Price Road and Apache Boulevard after passing stopped cars. The driver and a passenger both fled the scene, the driver was later captured and the passenger returned to the scene and was taken into custody.

Officer Targosz was taken to Scottsdale Osborne Healthcare hospital where he died in surgery about 1:30 am. He had a crushed pelvis among other injuries.

Officer Targosz is survived by his wife.

Agency Contact Information
Gilbert Police Department
75 E. Civic Center Drive
Gilbert, AZ 85296

Phone: (480) 503-6500

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* View this officer's Reflections*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Arizona Officer Dies After Hit-And-Run










Courtesy of AP/Photo Provided by The Gilbert Police Department

Officer Rob Targosz

The Associated Press has reported that Officer Rob Targosz of the Gilbert Police Department in Gilbert, Ariz., was struck and killed while riding his department motorcycle to work April 29 in Tempe, Ariz.

The suspect in Targosz's death, Tyler Fahlman, was booked on manslaughter and hit and run causing death charges by the Tempe Police Department.

According to the Officer Down Memorial Page, Targosz, a 12-year member of the department, died on April 30 from injuries he suffered after being struck by the drunk driver.

The accident occured when Fahlman's vehicle passed several stopped cars and ran a red light, ODMP's report states. After the collision, the driver and a passenger both fled the scene. Fahlman was later captured and the passenger was taken into custody after returning to the scene.

Targosz was taken to the Scottsdale Osborne Healthcare Hospital where he died while receiving surgery at approximately 1:30 am.


----------

